# Remove turn indicator bulb for N16



## qadldk (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to remove the turn indicator bulb for the Pulsar N16 however there isn't enough room to simply remove the bulb - I will need to take off the right panel headlight unit so I can access the bulb but I don't quite know how?

I've removed the two screws on the top but it's still kind of stuck in there. Does anyone know how to remove it?










Much thanks,
Alex.


----------

